# Frohes Fest und Guten Rutsch!



## Jason (23. Dezember 2020)

Wünsche ich euch auch. Bleibt alle fit. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Skott (23. Dezember 2020)

Danke für die guten Wünsche!

Ich wünsche Euch auch eine besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Übergang ins neue Jahr, bleibt alle gesund!!!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Dezember 2020)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Die AB-Redaktion wünscht entspannte Feiertage und verabschiedet sich bis zum 4.1.2021 in den Urlaub*



Juhu! Endlich sturmfrei! 

Euch natürlich auch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und ein hoffentlich gesundes & erfolgreiches Jahr 2021.


----------



## Vanner (23. Dezember 2020)

Euch auch ein ruhiges und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Dezember 2020)

Wünsche euch auch ein ruhiges und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## rustaweli (23. Dezember 2020)

Euch auch allen eine schöne, besinnliche Weihnacht, sowie allen Mods!


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

auch ich wünsche der Redaktion sowie allen Boardies ein frohes, glückliches Weihnachtsfest sowie ein gesundes neues Jahr, natürlich mit vielen schönen Fischen.

Lajos


----------



## Forelle74 (23. Dezember 2020)

Danke,
euch auch frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Michi


----------



## phirania (23. Dezember 2020)

Frohe Weihnacht und kommt gut ins neue Jahr...


----------



## rippi (23. Dezember 2020)

Frohe Weihnachten und Heri za Kwanzaa!


----------



## Esox 1960 (23. Dezember 2020)

Frohe und einen guten in das neue Jahr !


----------



## Pescador (23. Dezember 2020)

Allen Admins, Mods u. Boardies angenehme Feiertage! Passt auf Euch auf und bleibt gesund ...


----------



## boot (23. Dezember 2020)

Das wünsche ich allen hier im AB auch, bleibt alle gesund. 
LG Ole


----------



## zokker (23. Dezember 2020)

Ist jetzt hier Sturmfrei???

Ich sag mal Danke und wünsche der AB Redaktion und natürlich auch allen Boardies eine frohe Weihnacht.

Gruß zokker


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Dezember 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Ist jetzt hier Sturmfrei???


----------



## Tikey0815 (24. Dezember 2020)

Frohe Weihnachten allesammen


----------



## Kanal-Angler (24. Dezember 2020)

Ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr wünscht euch euer Kanal Angler.
Bleibt alle Corona frei und Gesund.


----------



## Riesenangler (24. Dezember 2020)

Ich wünsche allen  Boardis und Mods ein schönes ruhiges Weihnachtsfest und einen tüchtigen Weihnachtsmann/Frau. Legt die Beine hoch und lasst es euch gut gehen. Und nehmt das mit dem Fest der Liebe ruhig Wörtlich.


----------



## magut (24. Dezember 2020)

Bleibt´s alle Gesund und ein paar besinnliche und schöne Tage !
LG
Mario


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Dezember 2020)

Auch von mir allen Boardies und der Redaktion ein frohes Weihnachtsfest. Denkt Positiv und bleibt Negativ. Eine entspannte Zeit


----------



## Esox 1960 (24. Dezember 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten und Heri za Kwanzaa!


Heri za Kwanzaa!

Wie trinkt man das,.....rippi ?


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (24. Dezember 2020)

Auch von mir, euch allen schöne Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch .


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Dezember 2020)

Frohe Weihnachten an alle !!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Dezember 2020)

Auch ich wünsche allen ein gesegnetes und friedvolles Fest.
Bleibt alle gesund und munter.

LG Christian


----------



## Salmonidenangler (24. Dezember 2020)

Auch ich wünsche natürlich allen hier frohe Weihnachten und bleibt gesund!


----------



## Kauli11 (24. Dezember 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> nehmt das mit dem Fest der Liebe ruhig Wörtlich.


Wenn es denn noch geht...?


----------



## Kauli11 (24. Dezember 2020)

Von mir auch allen Boardies und der gesamten Redaktion frohe Weihnachten und besinnliche Tage.
Bleibt alle gesund!!!!!


----------



## Riesenangler (24. Dezember 2020)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Wenn es denn noch geht...?


Das geht. Und das beste, mittlerweile arbeite ich auch dran, an der Liebe


----------



## Kauli11 (25. Dezember 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Das geht. Und das beste, mittlerweile arbeite ich auch dran, an der Liebe


Hab gerade Kopfkino wie du an der Liebe malochst.


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Dezember 2020)

Gut, Okay. Die Doppeldeutigkeit, habe ich jetzt nicht gesehen.


----------



## kapi (25. Dezember 2020)

Von mir auch an alle, viel Gesundheit und Erfolg beim Angeln, wenn die Umstände es wieder zulassen.
LG 
Wolle


----------



## Elmar Elfers (31. Dezember 2020)

So, die Zeit läuft. Dann bringe ich mich mal langsam in Partystimmung, bereite das Essen vor, glühe mir einen und um 20.21h ab in die Heia 

Kommt gut rein und alles Gute fürs neue Jahr


----------



## Tikey0815 (31. Dezember 2020)

Ich backe gerade frische Berliner für später.....einer wird mit scharfen Senf gefüllt, ich liebe das Russisch Roulette Spiel kurz vor dem Feuerwerk:





Ich wünsche uns für

2021

...dass *Corona* wieder Bier ist

...dass *Positiv* wieder etwas Positives ist

...dass *Tests* wieder in der Schule stattfinden

...dass *Isolieren* wieder für Häuser und Kabel gilt

...dass eine *Maske* nur zum Karneval feiern ist

...und dass *Donald* wieder eine Ente ist.

Euch einen guten Rutsch und alles Gute für's neue Jahr !


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Januar 2021)

Allen Boardies ein frohes, und gesundes neues Jahr 2021. Auf das es besser werden wird als das Alte.


----------



## blumax (1. Januar 2021)

ich wünsch alle ein fischreiches neues jahr


----------



## Riesenangler (1. Januar 2021)

Allen Boardis, sei auch von mir ein richtig gutes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr gewünscht. Meinen Feinden, wünsche ich unheilbare Hodenfäule und Zahnausfall.
Das neue wird auf jedenfall besser, da bin ich fest von überzeugt. Bis zum nächsten Mal am Wasser, LG euer Micha.


----------

